

Ask HN:  Why did my first blog post get no love? - jeffreyshaw

I have a lot of experience running businesses and have a strong entrepreneurial education background.<p>While I have written many essays and research reports, I have just started my own blog to share some of my views in a more informal way.<p>The problem is: I posted my first blog entry both here on HN and also reddit but not a single person commented on it.<p>Feel free to tear it apart; criticism doesn't offend me.  Looking for honest feedback on why these tech/business peeps didn't find anything to say about it.<p>http://shawster.com/blog/?p=22<p>Thank you.
======
sp332
News moves fast. Only a small percentage of visitors ever see the "new" page.
It's quite possible that no one who cared even saw it in those minutes.

